# looking to adopt two male rats in boise idaho



## Reitanna (Jan 8, 2016)

my husband and i have many years of rat care experience, and we love them so much that the house just isn't right without them. my last boy passed away last november from lung cancer, and it was horrible for all of us because we had to make the tough decision of whether or not we should put him down. anyone who has had to make that decision knows how hard it is.

anyway, we're looking to adopt a pair, preferably males, and also young so we have as much time with them as possible (the curse of loving an animal with a short life span). our humane society hasn't had any rats in for months, and we still need to call our local petsmart to see if they have some, but the answer is most likely no. (i know a lot of people have a stigma against pet stores, but a life is a life, and it deserves love.)

i hope someone can answer.


----------



## smgetz (Jan 1, 2022)

Reitanna said:


> my husband and i have many years of rat care experience, and we love them so much that the house just isn't right without them. my last boy passed away last november from lung cancer, and it was horrible for all of us because we had to make the tough decision of whether or not we should put him down. anyone who has had to make that decision knows how hard it is.
> 
> anyway, we're looking to adopt a pair, preferably males, and also young so we have as much time with them as possible (the curse of loving an animal with a short life span). our humane society hasn't had any rats in for months, and we still need to call our local petsmart to see if they have some, but the answer is most likely no. (i know a lot of people have a stigma against pet stores, but a life is a life, and it deserves love.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Reitanna (Jan 8, 2016)

the humane society is the only one we have


----------



## RatRaatz (11 mo ago)

I'm so sorry for your loss ❤ I don't know if it is too far of a drive, but we had an accidental litter and that will be ready for their new homes in Pocatello around the 19th. Here's a link to my post, if you're interested/are still looking CUTE Accidental Litter from Rescued Rat - Ready for New...


----------



## myabwilliams123 (2 mo ago)

Reitanna said:


> my husband and i have many years of rat care experience, and we love them so much that the house just isn't right without them. my last boy passed away last november from lung cancer, and it was horrible for all of us because we had to make the tough decision of whether or not we should put him down. anyone who has had to make that decision knows how hard it is. anyway, we're looking to adopt a pair, preferably males, and also young so we have as much time with them as possible (the curse of loving an animal with a short life span). our humane society hasn't had any rats in for months, and we still need to call our local petsmart to see if they have some, but the answer is most likely no. (i know a lot of people have a stigma against pet stores, but a life is a life, and it deserves love.) i hope someone can answer.


 I have 2 males that i am looking to re-home they are about 1 1/2 years old im not looking for money just a good home for them to go to my contact is 208 407 4825


----------

